
Show HN: TravelMap – Create a Travel Blog Centered on a Map - clementmas
https://travelmap.net
======
jmnicolas
It's not clear if there is a way to record automatically your position from
your smartphone or if you have to do it manually.

I will give it a try later, I'm interested in documenting my walking on the
Camino de Santiago next year.

edit : there are options available in premium plus however it's not possible
from a smartphone. What happens when I stop paying for premium plus ?

~~~
clementmas
There is no mobile app yet but the admin is fully responsive. Most users
update their blog from their phone/tablet.

You can add a spot manually each day (using geolocation or search) or use the
Live Tracking feature but that requires a GPS satellite tracker and a Premium
Plus account (mostly intended for sailors and desert expeditions).

I just cycled on the Camino de Santiago last month. Here's my TravelMap:
[https://clem.travelmap.net/cycling-to-
portugal](https://clem.travelmap.net/cycling-to-portugal)

------
mapster
I thought of a travel blog where you can send texts to your a unique # and it
will post your msg / pics and location. very minimal but great way to keep
track of position that changes often.

Great job!

------
maplesirupfan
This is neat!

